# Arachto and the Flying Creature



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Here's 2 now props I got done!

Arachto









Flying Creature


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

LOL, you come up with the most unique little creations What was Arachto built on?

Love the little flying creature. He would look perfect sitting on a tombstone.


----------



## morbidmike (Sep 11, 2009)

awsome job who's going to be mad that you changed their toy dog into a creature aww who cares it rocks!!!


----------



## Bethene (Jan 19, 2008)

very cool and creative!!


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

nice job! Ah another toy morphed into a great prop!


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

RoxyBlue said:


> LOL, you come up with the most unique little creations What was Arachto built on?
> 
> Love the little flying creature. He would look perfect sitting on a tombstone.


Thanks!!
It was a little toy rat that I took apart to fit, it worked really well.


----------



## Devils Chariot (May 23, 2007)

Tyler you are a freakin crazy genius !!! What can't be turned into a creepy prop?! Heres some egg beaters. They are broken. Make it scary. 1...2...3...4...5.... OMG WTF is that?!!! (faints).


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

LOL Tyler. They are very disturbing. Good job


----------



## Tyler (Jul 17, 2008)

Thanks!!!!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Great props!


----------



## The Watcher (Sep 13, 2008)

That flying creature looks like a mummified monkey from the Wizzard of OZ! Great job.


----------

